# Skunk!! Do they bother turtles & tortoises??



## TigsMom (Nov 3, 2013)

What do I do to discourage them from hanging out here? I sure don't want a family of skunk making a home here. YIKES!!!! Do they bother tortoises and turtles? I don't think he can get in the boxie enclosure, but the DT's are in the burrows asleep and I'm pretty sure they don't want a skunk for a roommate. Help!!! Never had a skunk on the property before. Hubby thought he saw a black cat, that ain't NO CAT!!! LOL


----------



## TommyZ (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd say you definitely don't want a skunk near your torts. Skunks like places to hide so I'd go chase them away from your torts burrows. My dog has been sprayed several times over the years taking out the skunks. My neighbor told me to set up a big spot light in the yard that is motion sensored, we did it and haven't had a skunk spray the dog since.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 3, 2013)

I just sprayed vinegar around (read that it deters skunks) hopefully, he's moved on. Checked the turtles and tortoises and nothing looks disturbed, but I'd rather not stick anything down the burrows to see if a skunk is in there. Something tells me I won't sleep well tonight. I will deal with more preventive measures in the morning. Neighbors dogs are all inside sleeping, sure hope they don't find the skunk tonight. Wonder where this Skunk came from, we've never had them around here before. Also read they will eat turtle eggs, I don't think there are any eggs in the boxie pen, but I might have missed some.

We do have several outside lights on motion sensor here, that didn't seem to phase him, he just sauntered slowly off into the dark side of our garage. Hopefully, the light will come on if he tries to get in the pens, and that might scare him away.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2013)

Skunks can eat smaller turtles and tortoises. Like boxies.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

UGH! Security Lights were going on and off all night. I'm thinking he's probably still here somewhere. Skunks eat mice, rats, crickets, grasshoppers and yes Turtles and small Tortoises. ACK! I've got some Skunk proofing work to do here. I really need a "rent a dog". Thinking if I could find him I could shoot him with a Leaf Blower (hopefully not get sprayed) and run him off, but I don't think I'm brave enough for that. LOL Anyone got any idea of how I get him to just go away?????


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 4, 2013)

A veterinarian friend told me about a product called "Predator Pee." The company SOMEHOW collects urine from various predator animals (maybe through zoos?) and sells it in granular form and I think in a form kind of like those car air fresheners that you hang from you rear view mirror. The idea is that you put the product around the area you want to keep safe, the problem animal smells the urine of the animal that preys on it, so it runs for its life. Their website, predatorpee.com, gives you an easy list where you just look up your problem animal and it matches it up with the known predator. I have never used the product, so I can't comment otherwise. Just a thought.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 4, 2013)

Concerning skunks preying on eggs and young torts/turtles, yes they will happily enjoy the easy meal. They also, like any small opportunistic predator, chew on exposed tortoise body parts, legs, tail, you get the picture. 
Maybe not popular, but my job is to protect my critters, regardless if it's Ava my dog from cougars, or my house cats from bob cats. My tortoises protection I take very seriously. I have a hot line set about 3-4" above the containment walls to discourage possums, skunks, raccoons from preying on my slumbering tortoises. Last year, though, when Ava developed an unhealthy relationship with a skunk, when, in the middle of the day the skunk was out, actively open mouth lunging at her, I felt compelled to shoot the skunk. It was clean and no suffering.


I realize this is not always an option for people, but at least try the hot line. Keep it low. The idea with a hot line is, if it hits below the eyes,( snout) the animal backs up. If it hits above the eyes,(towards ears) it lunges forward.


----------



## Tom (Nov 4, 2013)

Moozillion said:


> A veterinarian friend told me about a product called "Predator Pee." The company SOMEHOW collects urine from various predator animals (maybe through zoos?) and sells it in granular form and I think in a form kind of like those car air fresheners that you hang from you rear view mirror. The idea is that you put the product around the area you want to keep safe, the problem animal smells the urine of the animal that preys on it, so it runs for its life. Their website, predatorpee.com, gives you an easy list where you just look up your problem animal and it matches it up with the known predator. I have never used the product, so I can't comment otherwise. Just a thought.



I have used this product before. It did seem to work for a few days, but the local animals quickly desensitized to it.

On a related note, many of my friends and coworkers have exotic animal compounds with plenty of urine and feces. They still have rodent and pest animal problems and have to be ever vigilant to keep the local wild critters out of their compounds.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you Moozillion. I really appreciate the info. Fox and Coyote urine was recommended. Wonderful (said sarcastically) next I'll have fox and our local coyotes showing up in my yard. My yard is becoming a nature center that I am not enjoying. The cottontails and quail were cute, but now their predators are showing up and I'm really not liking their predators. We live less than 2 miles from open desert, so we've always known the wildlife were close by. We see coyotes all the time, they are all over the city and run the streets and washes, they've been in our front yard more than a couple of times. I am a little worried that spreading those granules would signal the coyotes to come on over to find a new friend. This is becoming quite the challenge. I've called my pest control guy and left a message, maybe he can help. He uses all natural products and we have had his monthly service for years, he also cares for a tortoise so he knows his stuff when it comes to getting rid of bugs without poisoning or affecting my turtles and tortoises. We'll see if he's got any ideas or will capture this skunk and relocate (far, far, far away).


----------



## TommyZ (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Skunk!! Do they bother turtles & tortoises??*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Concerning skunks preying on eggs and young torts/turtles, yes they will happily enjoy the easy meal. They also, like any small opportunistic predator, chew on exposed tortoise body parts, legs, tail, you get the picture.
> Maybe not popular, but my job is to protect my critters, regardless if it's Ava my dog from cougars, or my house cats from bob cats. My tortoises protection I take very seriously. I have a hot line set about 3-4" above the containment walls to discourage possums, skunks, raccoons from preying on my slumbering tortoises. Last year, though, when Ava developed an unhealthy relationship with a skunk, when, in the middle of the day the skunk was out, actively open mouth lunging at her, I felt compelled to shoot the skunk. It was clean and no suffering.
> 
> 
> I realize this is not always an option for people, but at least try the hot line. Keep it low. The idea with a hot line is, if it hits below the eyes,( snout) the animal backs up. If it hits above the eyes,(towards ears) it lunges forward.





You said what I didn't want to Ken. Based on safety, I'd take the skunk out. But, that kind of action is subjective, I wouldn't hold it against someone for not wanting to shoot a skunk. I am lucky that my pitbull is 90 pounds and hates all little critters so he takes them out, so over the years I've only had to handle a couple of them myself.

Piggybacking off of what moozillion said, I found this stuff on the internet called coyote urine, that apparently repels skunks.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

It's illegal to fire a gun in city limits, or that skunk wouldn't have lasted the night. (sorry, I'm cranky when I don't get my sleep and my Momma Bear syndrome flairs when I worry about my family (including animals)). Good news is my pest control guy has a Wildlife license and will trap the skunk and relocate it for me. In the meantime, the sleeping DT's are going into the Brumation boxes in my safe garage today (which I was going to do anyway so I can extensively remodel their enclosures). And the Boxies enclosure will be inspected to make sure the dang skunk can't get in there as well.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 4, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Concerning skunks preying on eggs and young torts/turtles, yes they will happily enjoy the easy meal. They also, like any small opportunistic predator, chew on exposed tortoise body parts, legs, tail, you get the picture.
> Maybe not popular, but my job is to protect my critters, regardless if it's Ava my dog from cougars, or my house cats from bob cats. My tortoises protection I take very seriously. I have a hot line set about 3-4" above the containment walls to discourage possums, skunks, raccoons from preying on my slumbering tortoises. Last year, though, when Ava developed an unhealthy relationship with a skunk, when, in the middle of the day the skunk was out, actively open mouth lunging at her, I felt compelled to shoot the skunk. It was clean and no suffering.
> 
> 
> I realize this is not always an option for people, but at least try the hot line. Keep it low. The idea with a hot line is, if it hits below the eyes,( snout) the animal backs up. If it hits above the eyes,(towards ears) it lunges forward.





I agree with Ken on this even though it's illegal to discharge firearms in the city. They are on my property...end of story. But I am glad also that you found a solution that worked for you [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 4, 2013)

I have chickens,snakes ,tortoises,and birds in enclosures in the back yard . All I do is clean up after the animals and never leave food out over night . But I have a trick an old man told me to keep coons and other smaller animals out . You ready it's your pee yup! Your pee . Have your kids if you have boys pee in the yard by your enclosures and the smaller animals will not come around . I know its gross but it works I have yet to have a chicken taken by any animal but me . Every predator loves chicken . Like you said if you put animal pee it will bring in other animals. Your pee is the key . Ha ha ha .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 4, 2013)

To expand on Mikes statement, large amounts of beer will reward you with large amounts of urine. Also, take a sustained release B complex to help with the â€œodor" strength. Just trying to help here.
(Typed with a grin on my face!)


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you Cowboy Ken, Tommyz, Tom and Moozillion. Good thing about my crankiness, is that it gets my tail moving. I got both DT's burrows dug up and the Tortoises are fine (Thank GOD!). They gave me a look that was not their happy face. They are already boxed up and safe in my Garage. I figured it would take several hours of digging, but both are done in about 30 minutes. I think I may have found a skunk poo in one of the enclosures, it sure didn't look like any of my tortoise poo and looked relatively fresh. I think that skunk may have been in there checking things out.

I placed a plastic Bread tray (like you see when bread is delivered to stores) mounded with about 8 inches or more of dirt. over 2x8 inch boards covering each of the tops burrows and filled them with dirt. AMAZINGLY they worked great and made uncovering the burrows easy, plus helped keep the dirt from shifting. Probably not necessary as the boards are still in great shape, but I thought it might help reinforce the roof in case a board rotted (the boards are the type used on floors of trailers, the heavy duty tempered stuff).

Back to work. Just wanted to quickly update you with my marathon speed of getting my Tortoises out of their Burrows. I surprised myself. (patting self on back now)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 4, 2013)

This may sound wrong, but a good way to id skunk crap is to smell it. Just smell, it may be tempting to taste, but don't do it. This is starting to play out like a Cheech and Chong skit.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Skunk!! Do they bother turtles & tortoises??*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> To expand on Mikes statement, large amounts of beer will reward you with large amounts of urine. Also, take a sustained release B complex to help with the â€œodor" strength. Just trying to help here.
> (Typed with a grin on my face!)



That's funny!!! But it works . Ha ha . Its better than scaring the poo out of your neighbors with the bang of your shot gun . But you can use cb caps in a 22 and they sound like a bb gun . or use rat shot in your 22 . It works for night time spot lighting smaller animals on the hunt .


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 4, 2013)

YAYYYY TigsMom!!!! Your torts are VERY lucky to have you for a mom!!!

Cowboy_Ken and Mike Taylor: (roll eyes). What IS IT with guys and peeing outdoors??? My brother in law has a friend and 2 young sons who prefer to only pee outside. If the friend or either boy wakes up during the night needing to pee, they'll walk down the hall PAST 2 PERFECTLY GOOD BATHROOMS to go pee off the back porch! Better hope there aren't many mosquitoes out!!!


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

OMG! Thank you for the laughs! I sooooooo needed that! I had to pee, and thought I should pee in the yard, but that's just sooooo not me. With my luck the neighbors would see me out there and want to hold a conversation at that moment. Hubby, his buddies and our Son have used the back yard a ton (obtw, usually involved copious amounts of beer) and it has not once deterred the wildlife at all (perhaps they enjoy the smell of processed Bud Light, and other beverages). We have His and Hers Garages. Hubby's garage is the Man Cave so to speak, and it's at the back of our property. The guys all get together talk car talk and guy talk, they've got a table and bar stools made from wheels, a beverage stocked refrigerator, air conditioning and a 32 inch TV.

Hubby is now out shopping for a Flatless Wheel Barrel wheel for me. The wheel barrel had it's last blow out and my back can't take it anymore. I love my 70 year old hubby, he may not jump as fast as he used to, but he still jumps. It took about an hour for my request to him moving this time. I think he's as concerned about the Skunk and my Turtles and Tortoises as I am.

I'm thinking of throwing a Skunk Party. If I get enough people over here, turn up the music, feed them lots of beer and have them do as you all recommend, then maybe the skunk will relocate himself. At least it would be fun trying.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 4, 2013)

Sign me up! I'll bring my own Coors. Not Coors lite.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 4, 2013)

I don't drink the beers but I do love me some sweet ice tea . It will make you pee !! He he ha ha ha !!?


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

Absolutely Ken!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 4, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> I don't drink the beers but I do love me some sweet ice tea . It will make you pee !! He he ha ha ha !!?



You can sit at my table then! Lol.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 4, 2013)

AZtortMom said:


> Cowboy_Ken said:
> 
> 
> > Concerning skunks preying on eggs and young torts/turtles, yes they will happily enjoy the easy meal. They also, like any small opportunistic predator, chew on exposed tortoise body parts, legs, tail, you get the picture.
> ...





One of my "city slicker" friends uses one of these for nuisance skunks, 'coons and 'possums...quiet enough to not to attact police attention:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 4, 2013)

I feel the hot line, clearly marked, is a good option for town folks.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 4, 2013)

Moozillion said:


> YAYYYY TigsMom!!!! Your torts are VERY lucky to have you for a mom!!!
> 
> Cowboy_Ken and Mike Taylor: (roll eyes). What IS IT with guys and peeing outdoors??? My brother in law has a friend and 2 young sons who prefer to only pee outside. If the friend or either boy wakes up during the night needing to pee, they'll walk down the hall PAST 2 PERFECTLY GOOD BATHROOMS to go pee off the back porch! Better hope there aren't many mosquitoes out!!!



Ma'am, it's a _Dude Thing_...don't try to understand...


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

I just picked up my 4 year old Grandson from Pre-school. I warned him about the skunk out back (didn't want him to chase or try and pet it if he see's it). lol He's hiding all his outdoor toys and shoes because he doesn't want the skunk to stink it up. Genius! All his outdoor toys are picked up and put away.

I got a call from our Solar installers, our panels will be here in just a couple of days and then construction will begin in another week or so. Maybe the construction crew will run the skunk away, if we haven't gotten rid of it by then. Whoohoo! Goodbye over $300.00 electric bills. Should I place signs and/or targets in the areas I think need some deterrent watering?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 4, 2013)

Bullseye targets with bells are always a good idea. That and a, â€œyou must be this tall" sign.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 4, 2013)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> > Cowboy_Ken said:
> ...





Very nice. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] I like. Very nice option


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

I'll have my Son bring his equipment, that Skunk will be so sorry he chose my yard. Did I mention my Son is in the Marine Corps (11 yrs w/6 combat tours), and an avid hunter. If our Skunk Party doesn't work, I can always call in the Marines most of them know how to drink beer.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 4, 2013)

Great trouble-shooting group here!!!! ...and HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 4, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> I'll have my Son bring his equipment, that Skunk will be so sorry he chose my yard. Did I mention my Son is in the Marine Corps (11 yrs w/6 combat tours), and an avid hunter. If our Skunk Party doesn't work, I can always call in the Marines most of them know how to drink beer.



Thank your boy for me for his service, and thank you for being a Marines Mom, (and taking on the stress)!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 4, 2013)

Moozillion said:


> Great trouble-shooting group here!!!! ...and HILARIOUS!!!



Big smile


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

My honor and pleasure Ken, Thank you! Grey hairs, ulcer, this Marine Mom keeps on keeping on, and I couldn't be any prouder of our Son. Here's a pic from his last homecoming, the city put on an INCREDIBLE Welcome Home for him.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Skunk!! Do they bother turtles & tortoises??*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> TigsMom said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have my Son bring his equipment, that Skunk will be so sorry he chose my yard. Did I mention my Son is in the Marine Corps (11 yrs w/6 combat tours), and an avid hunter. If our Skunk Party doesn't work, I can always call in the Marines most of them know how to drink beer.
> ...



Yes thank your son for all of us . We could not be doing what we do everyday if they did not do what they do .


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you Mike. I will Thank him again for everyone.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Skunk!! Do they bother turtles & tortoises??*



> Yes thank your son for all of us . We could not be doing what we do everyday if they did not do what they do .



Yes thank you. This is true.

Now, onto the pee. I totally let my 3 and 4 yr old sons pee in the backyard when I'm out there doing yard work. We were still having opossum come around regularly. Maybe they don't pee enough? Lol


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 5, 2013)

LOUD 50's Cruisin' Music may have done the trick. I cranked up the volume of Cruisin Music in Hubby's Garage for a few hours yesterday as I worked on the turtle and tortoise pens yesterday. Hubby also worked on cleaning and organizing in the garage from about 3-7pm. The security lights never triggered last night, so the stinker may have relocated himself. If he's still around he's laying low and odds are the construction/installation of our Solar System over the next few weeks might convince the Stinker that we aren't the best choice to set up his home. Our Daughter had a good idea too, "run our quads around". Basically, make some noise. Time will tell. Hopefully, he's moved on.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 5, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> I have chickens,snakes ,tortoises,and birds in enclosures in the back yard . All I do is clean up after the animals and never leave food out over night . But I have a trick an old man told me to keep coons and other smaller animals out . You ready it's your pee yup! Your pee . Have your kids if you have boys pee in the yard by your enclosures and the smaller animals will not come around . I know its gross but it works I have yet to have a chicken taken by any animal but me . Every predator loves chicken . Like you said if you put animal pee it will bring in other animals. Your pee is the key . Ha ha ha .



I collected my urine and also urinated out in the area where my chicken house is, when I had a coon issue. My urine atleast did not do the trick.

(this was out in the country and the chicken house is backed up by a cornfield and there are no folks living in any of the close houses)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 5, 2013)

TMI TMI Running away........


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe the pee thing only works with mature (in age only...) adult males with a hint of gun powder residue... 

Personally, I'm digging the crossbow. Anyone here have much experience with that? Who makes a good one? How accurate? Range?



And Tig'sMom, my thanks to you and your son too!

BTW, you will love your solar system. It is so fun watching that meter spin backwards! Two things I learned about the process.
1. GO BIG! Put up way more panels than they say you need. Way more.
2. Use a panel optimizer system. They make a huge difference. I use the Tigo system.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 5, 2013)

This may be one of my all time favorite threads...HAHAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## AnnV (Nov 5, 2013)

You could try something like this:

http://www.efowl.com/Solar_Nite_Eyes_Chicken_Predator_Protection_System_p/6005.htm


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2013)

Ann's post reminded me of something that does sometimes work. They have motion detectors that you can hook up to a hose with a sprinkler. Any thing that moves gets drenched. This kept raccoons out of a friends fish pond.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: Skunk!! Do they bother turtles & tortoises??*



Tom said:


> Maybe the pee thing only works with mature (in age only...) adult males with a hint of gun powder residue...
> 
> Personally, I'm digging the crossbow. Anyone here have much experience with that? Who makes a good one? How accurate? Range?



That must be it Tom. The gun powder smell mixed with middle aged man pee .  But the cross bow believe it or not Walmart sells a nice one for 350.00$ not a bad price . If that is all you are going to do with it . But they can go up in price to 1000.00 $ . They are just like a gun point and shoot but only good for 40/50 yards with a lot of practice. I would go with a cheep 22 with rat shot . Sounds like a bb gun.


----------



## Tom (Nov 5, 2013)

I use the CB longs. Whisper quiet out of a long barrel. Not as accurate as I'd like, but good enough for yard work.

The crossbow is more of a novelty for fun than a necessity. I've always wanted one, but never taken the time to research it. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 5, 2013)

We make fun of the older guys at the deer camp for using them . I have a Matthews bow . It was 600.00 plus . But i only use it for hunting. I also use cb longs for my 22 with a nnight vision scope . So no little rat is safe.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 5, 2013)

Houses are pretty close here, heck my neighbor can hear my screen (on the sliding glass door) open. I know because he runs out to chat almost everytime I go out. LOL Nice guy, but wow! Hubby says he thinks our neighbor can smell me. He'd probably hear even the quietest of guns, although he has a big ol' Desert Tortoise too (thinking his Desert Tortoise is 50 yrs old or older, and he's huge and heavy) and probably be happy to hear I got rid of a skunk. LOL, come to think of it, I should tell him about the skunk, he may get it himself.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 5, 2013)

*Re: RE: Skunk!! Do they bother turtles & tortoises??*



TigsMom said:


> Houses are pretty close here, heck my neighbor can hear my screen (on the sliding glass door) open. I know because he runs out to chat almost everytime I go out. LOL Nice guy, but wow! Hubby says he thinks our neighbor can smell me. He'd probably hear even the quietest of guns, although he has a big ol' Desert Tortoise too (thinking his Desert Tortoise is 50 yrs old or older, and he's huge and heavy) and probably be happy to hear I got rid of a skunk. LOL, come to think of it, I should tell him about the skunk, he may get it himself.



Yeah ,that neighbor sounds a little creepy. I would not be peeing in the backyard with him around .  If the houses are close the rat shot in a 22 it the same as a bb gun but little bbs all at once . By by skunk and no harm to your neighbor stalker.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 5, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> TMI TMI Running away........



LOL! Love this thread! [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES][GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 5, 2013)

I think I have to have 1 or 2 of these: https://www.soundsentryxl.com/motion-alarm/

Basically, a recordable message played when the motion detector is triggered and completely portable.

If they don't work for scaring off the pests, the grandkids will have fun with them.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 6, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> I think I have to have 1 or 2 of these: https://www.soundsentryxl.com/motion-alarm/
> 
> Basically, a recordable message played when the motion detector is triggered and completely portable.
> 
> If they don't work for scaring off the pests, the grandkids will have fun with them.



 Those could be fun!




Tom said:


> Ann's post reminded me of something that does sometimes work. They have motion detectors that you can hook up to a hose with a sprinkler. Any thing that moves gets drenched. This kept raccoons out of a friends fish pond.



We had one of those at the greenhouse I worked at for the deer problem we had. It worked well, but only scared them from the area the water would actually reach. The noise part seemed to not work on them. Of course, the part I like was I would turn it on at night when I left and when the morning person walked in, they would forget about it... until they set it off and the water would get them. Seems you wake up real quick then.


----------



## Tom (Nov 6, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Of course, the part I like was I would turn it on at night when I left and when the morning person walked in, they would forget about it... until they set it off and the water would get them. Seems you wake up real quick then.




D'oh!!!!

I bet they made some funny noises!


----------



## Arnold_rules (Nov 6, 2013)

TigsMom said:


> LOUD 50's Cruisin' Music may have done the trick. I cranked up the volume of Cruisin Music in Hubby's Garage for a few hours yesterday as I worked on the turtle and tortoise pens yesterday. Hubby also worked on cleaning and organizing in the garage from about 3-7pm. The security lights never triggered last night, so the stinker may have relocated himself. If he's still around he's laying low and odds are the construction/installation of our Solar System over the next few weeks might convince the Stinker that we aren't the best choice to set up his home. Our Daughter had a good idea too, "run our quads around". Basically, make some noise. Time will tell. Hopefully, he's moved on.



May be the little guy is a TFO member and saw all the suggestions. It would be enough to make anyone lay low for a while, especially if the marines are coming to the party.


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 8, 2013)

I was working on building the new burrows for the tortoises today (the never ending digging of the holes), I caught a whiff of stink in the slight breeze. He's somewhere in the neighborhood, he must be. I didn't hear anyone or animals scream, but it was definitely a skunk stink for a few minutes.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 8, 2013)

Tom said:


> Maybe the pee thing only works with mature (in age only...) adult males with a hint of gun powder residue...
> 
> *Personally, I'm digging the crossbow. Anyone here have much experience with that? Who makes a good one? How accurate? Range?*
> 
> ...



Used to have one made by Ben Pearson, and I got it back in the 70s. It was the same model as this:




My son has a Barnett and it's a compound crossbow...both shoot about like a .22 and have similar accuracy/range.

Prefer my Impala take-down for this sort of thing:





'Coon...it's what's for dinner!​


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: RE: Skunk!! Do they bother turtles & tortoises??*



Terry Allan Hall said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the pee thing only works with mature (in age only...) adult males with a hint of gun powder residue...
> ...



Them things are yummy to the tummy .


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 8, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



Indeed! Barbeque and a cool hat, all in one critter...


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 8, 2013)

Some people just don't know what they are missing .


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 8, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Some people just don't know what they are missing .


_*
Nothin' says "Lovin'" like a critter in the oven*_...even my wife, a former city-girl from Trenton, New Jersey, now likes game meat.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 9, 2013)

Terry, and Mike- y'all are grossing me out!!!! Yeah, yeah- I know: I don't need to follow this thread if I think it's too gross...unfortunately, y'all are funny as all get out, too!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 9, 2013)

Moozillion said:


> Terry, and Mike- y'all are grossing me out!!!! Yeah, yeah- I know: I don't need to follow this thread if I think it's too gross...unfortunately, y'all are funny as all get out, too!!!



Gross? You find the idea of eating fresh, non-steroid-enhanced "exotic" meat to be gross? 

We'll out live the rest of y'all! 

This morning, around 8:45, I stopped 3 big "hawgs" from destroying a little old Granny-lady's garden, where she grows a lot of fresh veggies...and now she has about 100# of lean pork to go along with them...as do I, and the local food bank accepted the biggest one, which offered up about 250#, dressed out, which will help some of the less fortunate have protein in their diets this winter.

Ridding the area of large destructive feral hawgs + helping out a good neighbor get by on her SS + helping out our foodbankd + putting more fresh, non-steroid-enhanced "exotic" meat into my freezer = lots of "win".


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 9, 2013)

Yeah, you right!!! Shooting and eating wild hog doesn't bother me in the least- I love pork. But I've been told that raccoon has a really strong taste- that the way to cook it is to boil it in A LOT of garlic until it's tender, then fry it. Any meat that has to be boiled in lots of garlic before it's edible seems gross to me.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 10, 2013)

Moozillion said:


> Yeah, you right!!! Shooting and eating wild hog doesn't bother me in the least- I love pork. But I've been told that raccoon has a really strong taste- that the way to cook it is to boil it in A LOT of garlic until it's tender, then fry it. Any meat that has to be boiled in lots of garlic before it's edible seems gross to me.



The garlic is only used if the raccoon is a vampyre...around here, they're mostly Hard Rock Baptists and therefore we bar-b-q them after their immersion...


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 10, 2013)

Hahaha!!


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 14, 2013)

Gone from worried, to laughing, to Mad as heck! Evidentally, the skunk is still somewhere nearby. This morning I found hardware wire moved from the top of the water table where I sun my hatchlings (they don't live in there, just spend a few hours during the warm afternoon sun), the towel that drapes an aquarium full of crickets was moved and the shade screen that is woven the a rod iron fence with chicken wire used as a lid over the box turtle enclosure was pulled back. Something is trying to get into that pen (luckily didn't succeed). The hunt is on, I'm determined to get that stinker tonight! I'm FURIOUS!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 14, 2013)

Hot line set 3" above the perimeter of you enclosure will do the trick. For the horses, I use flagged wire, for the tortoise pens I use the tape type. The hot line being so low to the ground, I feel it's only right to make it very visual for my cats.


----------



## tglazie (Nov 17, 2013)

What about live animal traps? Are they legal in your state? They are certainly an option for anyone looking to relocate small critters such as racoons and opossums. Skunks might be a little trickier to remove, but I'd figure a chemical proof suit and gas mask would probably minimize the risk of suffering the effects of a solid skunking. 

T.G.


----------

